# Carving small numbers



## tonyennis (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey gang, I have a new hare-brained project. This requires that I carve some small numbers into blocks of wood.

See here for a picture of Napier's Bones.

This set clearly has pasted-on paper labels. That's ok, but at some point, it is no longer woodworking, it is crafting. I know how to print and glue. But I have never carved.

I don't know how large I'd make the bones, but let's say they are 3/4" square. That means I'd have to carve two numbers in that space.

What's the tool here? V-gouge? chip-carving knife?

Quick math time. 10 rods + 2 for square roots + 1 for the index rod, assume 3/4" rods…

width is 10×3/4 = 30/4 = 7 1/2" 
length is 13×7/8 (saw kerf) = 91/8 = 12"

So this isn't even a board foot of lumber.

What's the wood. I have a shop full of white oak and beech. I would prefer a hardwood. The crazy part of me is saying holly or boxwood.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

If it was me I would use a veining tool. That's a lot of numbers. I think I would stick with a calculator though. It is neat however.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

If you're going to be carving it, beech will be better than white oak, because of the more closed grain. Something very fine grained like boxwood would be ideal, but I would not use something that expensive until I had some practice under my belt. I've produced a couple very nice carvings in alder.

I would use either a v-tool or a veiner, but typically letters are carved from the sides, rather than along the length, which would mean just a very small angled gouge and a curved gouge to fit the size you're working.

Letter Carving in Wood by Chris Pye is the book you want to look at if you're serious about getting into carving letters and numbers. If you're looking for a paper copy (which I recommend), this search will find you the lowest price.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

As for wood, you might try Basswood, my dad used that to carve his ducks. And it is also a wood used doing Koimo.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Would stamping the numbers into a hardwood work?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Carving for a new person will be difficult. I might look at Laser engraving.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

I suggest you incise the numbers with a chip carving or detail knife, angling each side of a stroke to the middle. Then seal the wood. When thoroughly dry, rub gel stain into the incised letters and wipe the surface clean.
The major challenge for a new carver will be numbers with curves like 2's, 3's, 5's & 8's. For those I would use a #8 gouge of the proper width (3mm?) held vertically and pressed to the desired depth.

Note; This chip-carved mobius is cut & stained as described above.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

2nd for laser with a corner jig for alignment.


----------

